# FreeBSD 13 + KDE5, touchpad isn't working or detected



## Lumikor (Jun 21, 2021)

Running Asus X556UAX, managed to insta ll almost everything, at this point, hardwarewise, I only have the touchpad to configure. I'm not really sure how to approch it. I know it's I2C and I think it's ELEN, but from that on, no idea what to do. 
I did tried adding 
hw.usb.usbhid.enable=1
udbhid_load="YES"

to /boot/loader.conf as I found it on a guide somewhere in Google, but no luck. 

I'll be happy to get tips and tricks as I new with FreeBSD


----------

